

Autonomous exploration and mapping of abandoned mines [pdf] - henning
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.138.2789&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
anigbrowl
This is very impressive, particularly the map reconstruction stuff about half
way through. I would have imagined that was a fairly trivial problem before
reading this.

------
seanstickle
One of these would have been very useful when my AD&D adventuring party was
exploring the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth.

